# What's in your pocket?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been thinking about CCW, IWB, OWB, and so on. I am wondering what is the best pocket holster for a G43. I have one that seems to work OK, but it is not ideal. I think it is an Uncle Mikes #3. It protects the trigger and gives me fair access to the gun, but is so flexible that it shows an obvious print. 

Does any one have recommendations for an upgrade?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ask Robert Mika to make a pocket holster for you, assuming that he hasn't retired yet.
Click on: Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.

He can make a pocket holster with a covering flap on its outside surface, so it prints just like an ordinary wallet. But you have to ask him specifically to do it that way.
Ask him, too, to attach that extra flap only at the bottom edge of the outfit.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> I've been thinking about CCW, IWB, OWB, and so on. I am wondering what is the best pocket holster for a G43. I have one that seems to work OK, but it is not ideal. I think it is an Uncle Mikes #3. It protects the trigger and gives me fair access to the gun, but is so flexible that it shows an obvious print.
> 
> Does any one have recommendations for an upgrade?
> 
> GW


Besides the new holster ,, try a looser fitted pair of pants.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey GW, 
you're pretty good with modifying stuff. 
Do some research and have at it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If your not having another issue other then the printing, put the flap on it.

My concern is the holster being to soft ,, that the trigger can be engaged .

Example of an accidental engagement could be falling down landing on a protrusion that penetrates the trigger.

Good luck
Pic


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I thought that maybe there was someone who pocket carries that knew of a good pocket holster that did not have to be custom built. Guess I will google it.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a Glock G26 in a size 4 Blackhawk it also fits my Sig P238 and Kimber Micro Carry. Elite Survival Systems (Elitesurvival.com) makes a few different ones. I have a #2 which works for the P238 and Micro Carry. They also list that size it for the G43. Pocket holsters are not that expensive. I like to have a couple of different kinds to fit different size pockets. I really don't think you'll have to have one custom made. Walmart's sells the Blackhawk. As I've said they're cheap enough, around $10 and are worth trying.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I've been thinking about CCW, IWB, OWB, and so on. I am wondering what is the best pocket holster for a G43. I have one that seems to work OK, but it is not ideal. I think it is an Uncle Mikes #3. It protects the trigger and gives me fair access to the gun, but is so flexible that it shows an obvious print.
> 
> Does any one have recommendations for an upgrade?
> 
> GW


my wife had a trigger guard made of kydex that she loves--t is attached to a lanyard for easy access

I use a Remora for pocket carry


----------

